# permesso di soggiorno



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

I am an italian citizen - my fiance is a non EU resident.

After we get married (outside Italy) and if we want to live in another EU country other than Italy - do we need to get a permesso di soggiorno for her at my local Italian consulate?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

See Workers' and pensioners' EU family

and http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/residence/jobseekers/family-members/index_en.htm


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

To answer your question directly, no. A PdS is solely for residence in Italy. It is completely moot (except for short term travel purposes) in other EU/EEA countries. Each has its own residence permit,(*) and none of them are called permesso di soggiorno. 

(*) The U.K. is one exception. A residence permit is not strictly required (since the U.K. doesn't have a residence registration system for its own citizens), though it's recommended.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

BBCWatcher said:


> The U.K. is one exception. A residence permit is not strictly required.


Non-EU spouses of EU citizens moving to the UK have to apply for and obtain an "EEA Family Permit", which - although different from an Italian PdS - serves the same purpose.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Arturo.c said:


> Non-EU spouses of EU citizens moving to the UK have to apply for and obtain an "EEA Family Permit....


Nope. It's not _required_, though it's _recommended_. The U.K. is different.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Correction: The U.K. EEA family permit (a visa, effectively) is neither required nor recommended if the foreign spouse already enjoys visa free access to the U.K. and if the EU spouse is not a U.K. citizen.

The U.K. residence card is recommended (but not strictly required) after arrival.


----------

